# KCPT fly-in



## starn11gy (Jun 26, 2012)

This Saturday is the fifth Saturday fly-in/pancake breakfast from 8:30 - 11 at KCPT Cleburne Tx. Located southwest of DFW. Hope some of you can make it!!

Alan


----------

